# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Salou, otra vez... y ya van varias.

## F. Lázaro

Si es que... no aprenden. Ya pasó el año pasado un par de veces, y vuelve a suceder... y seguirá sucediendo, mientras alguien no ponga remedio a ésto.




> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...-salou-1574402
> 
> Jueves, 22 de marzo del 2012 - 12:37h.
> 
> *La lluvia vuelve a desbordar el barranco de Barenys en Salou*





> http://www.abc.es/20120322/local-cat...203221018.html
> 
> EFE / TARRAGONA
> Día 22/03/2012 - 10.18h
> 
> *Las fuertes lluvias se llevan una calle de Salou al desbordarse un torrente*


No me extraña que ésto pase, sólo con echar un vistazo a una imagen aérea, el panorama es dantesco. ¿Quién ha permitido esa barbaridad de ordenamiento urbanístico?



¿Pero cómo se puede permitir construir una urbanización en la desembocadura de un barranco y además soterrarlo?

Las imágenes de GoogleStreetview son aún más demoledoras... por aquí baja el barranco:



Pero fijaros ahora con lo que se encuentra de golpe el barranco... ¡qué locura por dios!. Y el barranco pasando por ahí debajo...



Y claro, esto pues tiene unas consecuencias muy claras. Cada vez que llueve, máxime teniendo en cuenta que se pueden dar tormentas con fuertes precipitaciones, pues las imágenes que quedan son éstas:


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20194895

Por desgracia, parece que en algunos sitios no escarmientan, mira que ya van varios avisos en forma de inundaciones, pero se ve que hay muchos que únicamente escarmientan a base de tragedias, y mucho me temo, en este caso y en otros tantos, que únicamente escarmentarán cuando por desgracia ocurra alguna tragedia, como ya ha pasado en numerosas ocasiones.

Desconozco qué administración es la competente en este caso, pero más vale que empiece a poner remedios antes de que tengamos que lamentar un mal aún mayor.

----------


## sergi1907

En breve os pondré unas fotos de ahora mismo, mi casa está justo en esa calle. Por suerte es un cuarto.

----------


## jlois

Es tremendo el que año tras años siga sucediendo lo mismo, y la noticia siempre será los daños producidos por la riada cuando la noticia debiera ser la que tú mencionas, F.Lázaro, quien o quienes han sido los "inteligentes" en permitir semejante despropósito.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En breve os pondré unas fotos de ahora mismo, mi casa está justo en esa calle. Por suerte es un cuarto.


¿Pues tú no vives en Vilaseca?  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

Sí, pero tengo mi casa de soltero en Salou, ahora vive mi madre allí

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, pero tengo mi casa de soltero en Salou, ahora vive mi madre allí


Ah vale, es que me había extrañado eso de que tu casa estaba justo en esa calle.

----------


## sergi1907

Estas fotos son de esta misma tarde.

La plaza de las Provincias, a unos 300 metros de la desembocadura del barranco


Desde la puerta de mi casa mirando hacia la plaza


Desde la misma altura, pero en la calle del Sol, más próxima al mar


Desde la azotea del bloque mirando hacia la desembocadura






Por lo que me han comentado esta mañana estaba mucho peor, los servicios de limpieza llevan trabajando desde primera hora.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Desgraciadamente esto solo ocurre aquí en España :Mad: , en otros países tienen un poco más de cabeza....

----------


## ben-amar

Es terrible, es algo bien parecido a lo de Ecija con el Argamasilla.
¡¡y no dimite nadie!!

----------


## Luján

> Es terrible, es algo bien parecido a lo de Ecija con el Argamasilla.
> ¡¡y no dimite nadie!!


Salou
Écija
Torrevieja
Canarias
...

La lista es larga, muy larga. Si dimitiera quien tuviera que dimitir, se agotaban los políticos (y voy yo y me lo creo). Por otro lado, ¿acaso crees que con dimisiones se arreglaría? El sucesor diría que va a hacer nosequé obra, pero entre la crisis, los tiempos de concurso y licitación, llegar al acuerdo de cuánto se va al bolsillo de político y contratista, y demás menesteres, se pasa el tiempo y, al año, otra vez la inundación. Y vuelta a empezar, con o sin dimisión.



Y así nos va.

----------


## sergi1907

En Salou el tema es muy complejo.

Ahora se habla de espropiaciones o de desviar el barranco, pero el problema viene de cuando llueve bastante en Reus, la riera está sucia y arrastra cañas y otras cosas que colapsan el curso del barranco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En Salou el tema es muy complejo.
> 
> Ahora se habla de espropiaciones o de desviar el barranco, pero *el problema viene de cuando llueve bastante en Reus, la riera está sucia y arrastra cañas y otras cosas que colapsan el curso del barranco*.


Ciertamente, eso puede suponer un problema, pero eso no sería un problema si no se hubiese construido una urbanización en plena desembocadura de una riera y además soterrada. Cuando la sección subterránea no admita más agua o se entapone... el agua tiene que bajar de alguna forma, y si no lo puede hacer por abajo, pues lo hará por encima de las calles, lo que siempre pasa.

¿Tanto costaba dejar el trozo de la riera sin construir sabiendo el peligro que puede suponer?

O al menos, que hubiesen desviado el cauce de la riera. Personalmente, no me gusta desviar un cauce ya que tarde o temprano, va a volver a irrumpir de lleno por donde toda la vida ha discurrido, pero hombre, mejor haberlo desviado a no la locura que han hecho en Salou, que por desgracia, no es exclusiva allí, sino que también se repite en multitud de poblaciones, sin ir más lejos, en mi propio pueblo no se les ocurrió otra mejor idea que soterrarlo y han construido casas encima, de vergüenza... el día que se cruce un tronco en el tubo y reviente para arriba la conducción por la presión, la casa que esté encima del tubo va a salir literalmente por los aires.

Por cierto, gracias por las tofos, aunque deseemos que nunca más nos vuelvas a poner imágenes similares.

----------


## sergi1907

El problema viene de lejos.

Ahora se quiere dejar al barranco seguir su curso natural. eso lleva a espropiaciones de casas y el valor que se quiere pagar no se corresponde con el valor del mercado.
Gracias a Dios mi casa no entra dentro de todo este problema, pero imagínate que tu pagas 30 millones de las antiguas pesetas y ahora tan sólo te pagan 10. Creo que ahora hablan de desviar el barranco, pero eso en caso de una gran tormenta no serviría de nada.

Por las fotos os cobraré algo, acababa de lavar el coche :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como dice Lujan, eso de soterrar un barranco es malo y siempre, siempre, acaba mal.
¿Solución? No construyais sobre una barranco/arroyo. Porque ya lo dice el refrán _"El agua siempre busca su cauce"_. Y eso es legítimo por muchos tubos que les pongas y por muy grandes que sean. Y para demostrar eso, hay infinidad de fotos y vídeos. Entonces, ¿cuál es el problema? Todos lo sabemos y es lo les falta a muchos y les sobra a pocos.

----------


## seb

Respeto a la fotografia anterior, la salida al mar del barranco de Barenys, históricamente no salía por aquí, lo que pasó como siempre los intereses económicos y polítcos del pueblo. Pasaba por el cámping que hay al lado izquierdo, pero el propietario y amigos políticos lo desviaron por donde pudieron por beneficio de un amigo y crear un espacio privado. Como no pensaron en nada más, hace 40 años que existe este problema, y como dices es una barbaridad que aún no encuentren solución al problema. Ahora un poco más arriba el mismo propietario del cámping ha construido una zona deportiva privada y necesita la construcción de hoteles en esta zona. Ahora van a busca soluciones rápidas, expropiado unas viviendas ( que es la mejor solución) y hacer la desembocadura más grande. Que casualidad que la solución viene cuando el que creó el problema ahora necesita una solución.
Esto es la política y sus amigos. Mientras el pueblo limpiando calles, perdiendo coches y no nos escuchan.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola seb, bienvenido al foro.
Por lo que dices estás muy bien informado de lo que ha pasado en Salou, que desde fuera parece una barbaridad.
Gracias por tu aportación.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola seb, bienvenido al foro.

Como bien dices, el propietario del camping y el antiguo alcalde de Salou hicieron una auténtica chapuza que tenemos que sufrir ahora los que tenemos propiedades por la zona.

----------


## suer

Hace 40 años ¿no compartían municipio Salou y Vila-seca?

----------


## sergi1907

> Hace 40 años ¿no compartían municipio Salou y Vila-seca?


Así es, Salou se segregó de Vila-seca el 30 de octubre de 1989.

Por cierto, hoy se ha vuelto a inundar la misma zona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, hoy se ha vuelto a inundar la misma zona.


No me extraña... si es que cada vez que caiga una tormenta medio regular y el barranco baje con fuerza, pues lógico que se inunde viendo lo que tienen hecho.

Pero los políticos y autores de tal proeza, seguro que están muy preocupados por el asunto...

----------


## suer

> Por cierto, hoy se ha vuelto a inundar la misma zona.


Pues creo que no ha llovido tanto aguas arriba como para que se vuelva a desbordar.

----------


## sergi1907

Ayer pasé por aquí y pude observar que se estaban haciendo obras de mantenimiento, entre la vía del tren y la playa se ha tapado ya el cauce que estaban arreglando. 

Antes de la vía del tren


Pasada la vía

----------


## REEGE

Esperemos que esas obras terminen bien y se solucione el grave problema que vive la localidad cada vez que le dá por llover bien...
Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esperemos que hayan limpiado completamente el cauce para que esté totalmente limpio de obstáculos, ya que lo que faltaba es que esté taponado o haya demasiada suciedad en él.

----------


## perdiguera

Mi preocupación es otra: que la sección que le han dado al cajón sea capaz de llevar toda el agua que circule.

----------


## sergi1907

Las reformas provisionales, que provocarán cortes y restricciones de tráfico, aumentarán un 30% la capacidad de desagüe | En paralelo, el Ayuntamiento trabaja en la solución definitiva y busca financiación para un futuro proyecto que costará cerca de 14 millones de euros.

Desde este lunes ya están en marcha las obras de arreglo y reforma de la Calle C de la zona de Barenys, planificadas por el Ayuntamiento de Salou para minimizar las inundaciones y daños que sufren las calles del barrio de la Salut cada vez que llueve un poco más de la cuenta. El objetivo es restablecer la normalidad de los servicios afectados por los últimos episodios, el más reciente tuvo lugar el 22 de marzo pasado, especialmente en cuanto al desagüe de aguas pluviales, además de diferentes actuaciones para mejorar el tránsito de peatones. Los trabajos cuentan con un presupuesto aproximado de 140.000 euros y se deberán completar en el plazo máximo de dos meses.

Con estas obras, se conseguirá aumentar el caudal del canal de pluviales de los 25 a los 32 metros cúbicos por segundo, ganando un 30% de capacidad de desagüe. Los trabajos implican una serie de cortes y restricciones para el tráfico rodado que se alargarán hasta finales del mes de junio en algunas calles adyacentes. Alcaldía ha informado a todos los vecinos mediante cartas, reuniones con los residentes y mensajes SMS, advirtiendo de las afectaciones sobre la circulación con motivo de las obras.

Éstas consisten en el cubrimiento con unas placas de hormigón de dos tramos que quedaron reventados en la calle C, entre la calle Sol y Valencia, una actuación que parece simple pero que tiene su complejidad y comportará algunas molestias, ha explicado el alcalde de Salou, Pere Granados. Ha remarcado que es un acto de responsabilidad" pese a la recesión económica, y que se trata de una intervención prioritaria "porque no es aceptable que los vecinos de esta zona vuelvan a sufrir las consecuencias que vivieron el pasado marzo.

En paralelo, el consistorio tiene el permiso verbal por parte del propietario de una finca anexa al barranco de Barenys donde se construirá una rampa de bajada al canal y se instalará un conjunto de vigas que cierren el paso a los objetos de grandes dimensiones y cañas que puedan bajar en días de fuertes aguaceros, evitando la creación de tapones importantes y desbordamientos, como ha pasado en otras ocasiones. Actualmente se trabaja en la redacción del convenio entre el Ayuntamiento y el propietario.

Hacia la solución definitiva
Hace escasos días, Granados mantuvo una reunión con la Asociación de Vecinos de Barenys para informarles del estado actual del proyecto de canalización y desvío del barranco, actuación que solucionaría el problema de una manera definitiva. Los vecinos de esta zona de Salou se declaran hartos de la situación de impase pero celebran que ahora se lleve a cabo una primera intervención, de carácter más urgente, para evitar nuevas catástrofes por inundaciones o por vertidos de depuradoras y cloacas procedentes de Reus como venimos sufriendo desde hace años. Ahora, el Ayuntamiento afirma que busca vías para la financiación del proyecto, que sube a unos 14 millones de euros. 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ndaciones.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esperemos que estas medidas surjan efecto para paliar los efectos de las inundaciones, aunque sigo pensando que no es una solución definitiva a largo plazo, ya que la única y verdadera solución definitiva es dejar libre el cauce tal y como era antaño y eliminar todas las construcciones dentro de su cauce y zonas inundables del mismo.




> se instalará un conjunto de vigas que cierren el paso a los objetos de grandes dimensiones y cañas que puedan bajar en días de fuertes aguaceros, evitando la creación de tapones importantes y desbordamientos, como ha pasado en otras ocasiones. Actualmente se trabaja en la redacción del convenio entre el Ayuntamiento y el propietario.


Vamos, lo que viene siendo una rejilla. Eso sí, espero que se coloquen de tal forma que la retirada de los objetos atrapados en ella puedan ser retirados rápidamente, ya que de lo contrario, podrían formar una balsa con el consiguiente peligro...

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, esperemos que estas medidas surjan efecto para paliar los efectos de las inundaciones, aunque sigo pensando que no es una solución definitiva a largo plazo, ya que la única y verdadera solución definitiva es dejar libre el cauce tal y como era antaño y eliminar todas las construcciones dentro de su cauce y zonas inundables del mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos, lo que viene siendo una rejilla. Eso sí, espero que se coloquen de tal forma que la retirada de los objetos atrapados en ella puedan ser retirados rápidamente, ya que de lo contrario, podrían formar una balsa con el consiguiente peligro...


Yo pensaba que habías nacido en Extremadura y no en el país de las maravillas. Aquí nadie, dentro de los políticos, piensa tanto, como a tí te gustaría, de golpe.
Al ser una solución provisional no creo que cuente con los mecanismos ni accesos necesarios para su limpieza.
Piensa que son 140.000 euros, a los que les quitas el IVA, los gastos generales y el beneficio industrial, todos ellos de obligado cumplimiento ponerlos, junto con la Seguridad y Salud y te quedan algo menos de 90.000€ con los que hay que levantar un tramo de calle de unos 50 metros de largo por 8 o 10 de ancho, ponerle una losa, después de arreglar los desperfectos que se hayan producido con las últimas tormentas y volverla a pavimentar. No hay para tanto; lo que creo que harán con la rejilla es ponerla aguas arriba, creo que hay campos y huerta antes del comienzo de la canalización, de manera que la tromba de agua la tapone pero vierta más laminada, hacia más calles paralelas y no lo haga en una sola, la famosa, por sus desgracias, calle C de ese barrio.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de hoy del tramo del barranco justo antes de cruzar la vía.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Se me antoja pequeño ese cauce para las que suelen caer por allí.

----------


## REEGE

No está mal Luján... Por esa obra pueden pasar muchos m3 de agua, aunque cierto es que a veces cuando se pone a llover por esa zona y las posibles NO LIMPIEZAS DE ESOS CANALES Y CAUCES, traen consiguo muchas desgracias... :Mad: 
Eso tiene pinta de tener unos 6 metros de ancho por 2 de alto +-??? :Confused:  No está nada mal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El verdadero problema ahí, es lo que arrastra el barranco cuando cae la gorda.
Todo tipo de ramas, piedras y demás cosas que hay por ahí, se van acumulando, hacen tapón y ala, metro de agua dentro de casa.

----------


## sergi1907

Cuando cae una buena tormenta, todo ese cauce se llena de cañas y ramas y el agua no puede seguir su curso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese es el gran problema, los arrastres. Hacen tapón y ale... el agua que no puede pasar por debajo, pues lo tiene que hacer por arriba.

----------

